# Have mercy on me



## ThomasK

How would you translate  this into your own language? 

I am particularly interested in both the word 'mercy' - which in Dutch would be like 'compassion' by the way - and in the whole expression, including the preposition. ... 

Dutch :
- *heb medelijden met mij* (have com-passion with)
- *ontferm u over mij* (literally _miserere: _take my misery _(-erm, arm_, poor) away (ont-) from me)
- maybe :* buig u over mij*, but that might be fairly modern, literary, though simple: bow yourself over me (suggesting implicitly: come closer, you the powerful/ the big one, to me, weakling, not in a negative sense though...)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

1) In religious/ecclesiastical context:
«Ελέησόν με» /e'lei'son me/ (note the double accent; «με» is enclitic) which is Byzantine Greek--> «ἐλέησόν με».
Ιn Modern Greek the above expression is «ελέησέ με» /e'lei'se me/ (again the «με» here is enclitic).
Mercy (noun) in Greek is «έλεος» /'eleos/ (a neuter noun in Byzantine and Modern Greek), a Classical masculine noun «ἔλεος» ('ĕlĕŏs)--> _pity, mercy, compassion_ with unknown etymology.
2) In secular context:
a) «Λυπήσου με» /li'pisu me/ from the Classical (and Modern) verb «λυποῦμαι» (lŭ'pοumæ; /lipume/ and colloquially /li'pame/ in Modern Greek) --> _to feel grief_, also, _an exclamation expressing apology_ but here, _to ask someone to refrain from treating harshly, to treat mercifully, leniently_. PIE base *leu- (2), to cut (cf. Lat. rumpere; Sp. romper; Rus. руби́ть).
b) «Σπλαγχνίσου με» /splaŋ'xnisu me/ from the Classical (and Modern) verb «σπλαγχνίζω» (splăŋ'xnīzō; splaŋ'xnizo in modern pronunciation)--> _to feel pity, compassion, mercy_, from the neuter noun «σπλάγχνον» ('splāŋxnŏn; /'splaŋxno/ in Modern Greek) and in plural «σπλάγχνα» --> lit. _inward parts (i.e. lungs, heart, kidneys etc)_, metaph. _the seal of the feelings_; PIE base *splegʰ-, _spleen_ (cf. Skt. प्लिहन् (plihan), _spleen_; Lat. liēn, _spleen_; Proto-Slavic *selzenь, _spleen_).


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

Acı bana :  Have mercy on me.   (acı means pain, to feel pain, ache)

Bağışla: Have mercy on me.  (bağış means donation, grant, offering...  bağışla is usually used with the meaning of forgiving someone.)


----------



## ThomasK

Indeed, there is some ambiguity, Ancalimon, in English: compassion and forgiveness. In Dutch we'd have _medelijden _and _genade _(mercy or grace), I believe. 



apmoy70 said:


> In Greek:
> 
> 1) In religious/ecclesiastical context:
> *«Ελέησόν με»* /e'lei'son me/ (note the double accent; «με» is enclitic) which is Byzantine Greek--> «ἐλέησόν με».
> Ιn Modern Greek the above expression is «ελέησέ με» /e'lei'se me/ (again the «με» here is enclitic).
> Mercy (noun) in Greek is «έλεος» /'eleos/ (a neuter noun in Byzantine and Modern Greek), a Classical masculine noun «ἔλεος» ('ĕlĕŏs)--> _pity, mercy, compassion_ with unknown etymology.
> 2) In secular context:
> a) *«Λυπήσου με»* /li'pisu me/ from the Classical (and Modern) verb «λυποῦμαι» (lŭ'pοumæ; /lipume/ and colloquially /li'pame/ in Modern Greek) --> _to feel grief_, also, _an exclamation expressing apology_ but here, _to ask someone to refrain from treating harshly, to treat mercifully, leniently_. PIE base *leu- (2), to cut (cf. Lat. rumpere; Sp. romper; Rus. руби́ть).
> b)* «Σπλαγχνίσου με»* /splaŋ'xnisu me/ from the Classical (and Modern) verb «σπλαγχνίζω» (splăŋ'xnīzō; splaŋ'xnizo in modern pronunciation)--> _to feel pity, compassion, mercy_, from the neuter noun «σπλάγχνον» ('splāŋxnŏn; /'splaŋxno/ in Modern Greek) and in plural «σπλάγχνα» --> lit. _inward parts (i.e. lungs, heart, kidneys etc)_, metaph. _the seal of the feelings_; PIE base *splegʰ-, _spleen_ (cf. Skt. प्लिहन् (plihan), _spleen_; Lat. liēn, _spleen_; Proto-Slavic *selzenь, _spleen_).



Great. There are some people who link e_rbarmen,_ another old word like _ontfermen_, with the 'inward parts' as well, thus meaning: really "feeling" with the bowls, so to speak. 

No bowing, inclining, ... ?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian: *сжалься надо мной */szhalsia nado mnoy/ - pity (reflexive verb) above/over me 
The verb has the root *жал* (pity/mercy) and it is reflexive, but it does not have the connotation of "pity oneself", it is more "take pity of someone upon yourself".


----------



## ThomasK

So 'pity over''... Thanks, Rusita!

@apmoy/ Ancalimon: do you use a special preposition or case? (Thanks !) Just remember: in Dutch _medelijden _met (with), but _ontfermen over_...


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> @apmoy/ Ancalimon: do you use a special preposition or case? (Thanks !) Just remember: in Dutch _medelijden _met (with), but _ontfermen over_...


Not in Greek, it's just the Classical verb «ἐλεέω/ἐλεῶ» (ĕlĕ'ĕō [uncontracted]/ ĕlĕ'ō [contracted]) in imperative mood + Direct object personal pronoun «με» in accusative


ThomasK said:


> No bowing, inclining, ... ?


Nope, no bowing or inclining, no remnants of feudalism in Byzantine Greek East


----------



## ThomasK

I beg to disagree, dear Apmoy: bowing and inclining are just universal ways of coming closer, they need not be considered purely hierarchical. BTW: strictly speaking it is the powerful bowing... ;-)


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog there are two words. 1.) Awa    2.) Habag    The first one is commonly used in prayers.(Have mercy on us=Maawa kayo sa amin) but the second one is when talking to someone who is too strict and when asking for consideration, you may use this word. (Have pity/mercy on us= mahabag kayo sa amin).


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> How would you translate  this into your own language?
> 
> I am particularly interested in both the word 'mercy' - which in Dutch would be like 'compassion' by the way - and in the whole expression, including the preposition. ...
> 
> Dutch :
> - *heb medelijden met mij* (have com-passion with)
> - *ontferm u over mij* (literally _miserere: _take my misery _(-erm, arm_, poor) away (ont-) from me)
> - maybe :* buig u over mij*, but that might be fairly modern, literary, though simple: bow yourself over me (suggesting implicitly: come closer, you the powerful/ the big one, to me, weakling, not in a negative sense though...)



in Tamil,

*Irakkam(mercy)* kaattu(show)

*irakkam*=mercy/compassion. 

related with *irathal,iravu* etc means to "ask for help", "begging"


----------



## francisgranada

Hungarian 

*Könyörülj r*ajtam  (have mercy/pity on me)
*Irgalmazz *nekem  (more or less "miserere")
*Kegyelmezz *nekem  (cca. apply grace, pardon me)

rajtam - on me
nekem - to me

(The verbs _könyörülni _and _kegyelmezni _are more often used with the perfective prefix _meg-.)_


----------



## Favara

Catalan:

_Prengueu mercè de mi._
Prendre = to take (Lat. _prehendere_) Here as a plural since we're using the _vos_ form (as a sign of respect).
Mercè = mercy (Lat. _mercede_)


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:

The first translation I could find for _have mercy on me_ is _Armahda minua syntistä!_ I recognize the phrase from many religious contexts, so I think it's a working translation.

Literally it means 'mercy me who has sins'. _

Armahtaa_, 'to [give] mercy [to] someone', also 'pardon sy' (in court), eg. _Tasavallan presidentillä on oikeus armahtaa elinkautisvankeja._ The President of the Republic has the right to pardon life-term inmates.

_minua_ = 'me', partitive form of _minä_

_syntistä_ < partitive form of _syntinen_ ('sinny', 'filled with sins') < _synti_ 'sin' + _-nen_ (a suffix that indicates possessing/having)


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew:

רחם עלי /raḥém 'aláy/


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, everyone !

If you could comment on some roots from an etymological viewpoint, I’d be grateful. I suppose ‘mercy’ or ‘compassion’ are not basic concepts, that’s why. 

@Sakvaka:can you translate _compassion_ ? 
@arunyian: begging for help --- is that one verb? Areboth concepts beg + help in the word ?


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> Thanks, everyone !
> 
> If you could comment on some roots from an etymological viewpoint, I’d be grateful. I suppose ‘mercy’ or ‘compassion’ are not basic concepts, that’s why.
> 
> @arunyian: begging for help --- is that one verb? Areboth concepts beg + help in the word ?





"Ira..." is one verb, to mean begging. (receiving, because of poverty)
Iravu - Also for Dark or Night time.

*Irakkam, Irangu* - Mercifull, To Pity (Literally it should be,  *To understand the poverty, the plight of one who is asking for help(Iravu)*.


----------



## sakvaka

ThomasK said:


> @Sakvaka:can you translate compassion ?



Yes, I can. That would be _myötätunto_ ('for/with-feel[ing]'), from Swedish _medkänsla_.


----------



## 涼宮

Hello!

In *Japanese* there are 2 expressions for saying ''have mercy on/upon''.

1) ～に哀れみをかける _ni awaremi wo kakeru_. Lit: to hold sorrow/compassion/pity/misery to/in. 

2) ～に慈悲を垂れる _ni jihi wo tareru_ Lit: to confer/give/drop benevolence/mercy/charity/compassion to/in. Benevolence (慈悲) is made of 2 words: mercy + grieve/regret/sad.

Hope it was interesting


----------



## Outsider

The standard liturgical expression in Portuguese is *tende piedade de mim*, literally "have mercy of me". But this is archaizing language; in the real world we would most likely say *tem piedade de mim *or *tenha piedade de mim*, with the same translation. The word for mercy (_piedade_) also means *piety* in Portuguese (in fact it's a cognate of the English word, or of the well-known Italian word *pietà*). A simple _piedade! _"have mercy!" is also possible, though utterly old-fashioned now. 

In older Portuguese there was a separate word _mercê_, obviously a cognate of "mercy", but it's fallen out of use now, and I'm not even sure it ever meant "mercy" in this sense.

We also say *tem/tenha pena de mim*, "have pity of me".

Another one: *tem/tenha dó (de mim)*, again "have pity (of me)". The noun _dó_ is from L. _dolus_, grief, mourning, compassion.

*Tem/tenha compaixão*, "have compassion" I'd say is also possible, but far less idiomatic.

While each of these words can have a certain connotation of condescention, it's interesting that the adjective _compassivo_ (*compassionate*) sounds nothing but warm and kind to me.

Have you been reading _The Unbearable Lightness of Being_, Thomas?


----------



## ThomasK

@Outsider: no, no, not that. It crossed my mind for some reason or other, and I started wondering about how it would be translated. You are also raising an important pointt: how condescending does it sound? Indeed, it might sound like that at a time of autonomy, democracy, ... or supposed a-, d-. I suppose the new words would be _empathy, sympathy_, which do not imply that connotation. (Interesting: condescending refers to a lower/higher status, just like bowing over someone, because it seems to be implied in _compassion _as well: weak vs. strong).

 @Japan ;-): so there is
-giving and holding (offering ?)
- to/ in: to seems logical, in seems less likely ; could you explain ? 
- do both imply misery, worry, or is forgiveness involved in one of them? 

Thanks!


----------



## 涼宮

I wrote to/in because に can mean 'to' or 'in'. But I agree, 'to' seems more logical.

I don't know if they imply forgiveness, but the first one means rather a ''take pity on'' and the other is more about compassion.

And yes, it'd be like offering.


----------



## ThomasK

So, one is more condescending then, isn't it?


----------



## Outsider

ThomasK said:


> @Outsider: no, no, not that. It crossed my mind for some reason or other, and I started wondering about how it would be translated. You are also raising an important pointt: how condescending does it sound? Indeed, it might sound like that at a time of autonomy, democracy, ... or supposed a-, d-. I suppose the new words would be _empathy, sympathy_, which do not imply that connotation. (Interesting: condescending refers to a lower/higher status, just like bowing over someone, because it seems to be implied in _compassion _as well: weak vs. strong).


I'd say "giving people a chance" would be the new equivalent of piety. Teaching them how to fish instead of giving them a fish, and so on... Though I'm not sure that's enough to deal with all the world's ills.


----------



## ThomasK

Well, it is at least an interesting interpretation. I feel your interpretation is quite different from what I associate with pity (or piety ?), but it remains interesting. My main feeling is that nowadays people don't wish to be in that position, don't wish to depend, ask for help. They simply claim it as their right, don't they?


----------



## e2-e4 X

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian: *сжалься надо мной */szhalsia nado mnoy/ - pity (reflexive verb) above/over me
> The verb has the root *жал* (pity/mercy) and it is reflexive, but it does not have the connotation of "pity oneself", it is more "take pity of someone upon yourself".


Two Russians answering — never the same answer! My suggestions are two:
1. "Смилуйся надо мной!" — The structure is the same as with "сжалься", but the root of the verb is different: the word is connected to "милость" (mercy), that is, to giving something good to a loved vassal (in my mind). The same is used when asking for indulgence, for less severe judgement.
2. "Пожалей меня!" — lit. ~ "Start to pity me!", ~ "Pity me!", that is, ~ "Have pity on me!" This one has to do with compassion.


----------



## arielipi

Also in hebrew
rakhamim רחמים!
which is a cry: mercy!
r-kh-m is also used for compassion in other structures.


----------



## rayloom

In Arabic it's ارحمني _'irḥam-nī_

'irḥam being the 2nd person singular masculine imperative form. From the root r-ḥ-m meaning "mercy". 
nī being an enclitic pronoun meaning "me" (1st person singular).


----------



## aruniyan

rayloom said:


> In Arabic it's ارحمني _'irḥam-nī_
> 
> 'irḥam being the 2nd person singular masculine imperative form. From the root r-ḥ-m meaning "mercy".
> nī being an enclitic pronoun meaning "me" (1st person singular).





Tamil - ...

Have mercy on me, literally  *en mael Irakkam kol*, not used often, instead *Irakkam Kaattu* (Show mercy) is used.
_*Ira*_ = To beg, To ask for help.


The word "_Irakkam_" sounds like Arabic Irham   thats interesting.


----------



## OneStroke

涼宮 said:


> Hello!
> 2) ～に慈悲を垂れる _ni jihi wo tareru_ Lit: to confer/give/drop benevolence/mercy/charity/compassion to/in. Benevolence (慈悲) is made of 2 words: mercy + grieve/regret/sad.



In Chinese, we also beg someone to 大發慈悲 (dà fā cíbēi, lit. 'greatly emanate compassion', and cíbēi is also made of two morphemes with that meaning). For example, to beg a king, one might want to say 願大王大發慈悲 or something. If one's life is at stake, one can use 饒命 (ráomìng, lit. 'spare life'), then unleash the flattery!


----------



## fdb

rayloom said:


> In Arabic it's ارحمني _'irḥam-nī_
> 
> 'irḥam being the 2nd person singular masculine imperative form. From the root r-ḥ-m meaning "mercy".
> nī being an enclitic pronoun meaning "me" (1st person singular).



This is correct, of course. But the intensive form of the same verb (_raḥḥama_) is construed with the preposition _ʻ__al__ā_  “on, upon”, like the cognate words in Aramaic and Hebrew, and also like English “have mercy on/upon”. 

The interesting question in this thread is which languages use “have mercy” as a transitive verb, and which ones bestow mercy “upon” someone (so to speak: from above).


----------



## apmoy70

e2-e4 X said:


> Two Russians answering — never the same answer! My suggestions are two:
> 1. "Смилуйся надо мной!" — The structure is the same as with "сжалься", but the root of the verb is different: the word is connected to "милость" (mercy), that is, to giving something good to a loved vassal (in my mind). The same is used when asking for indulgence, for less severe judgement.
> 2. "Пожалей меня!" — lit. ~ "Start to pity me!", ~ "Pity me!", that is, ~ "Have pity on me!" This one has to do with compassion.



What about помилование for mercy (Господи, помилуй)?


----------



## e2-e4 X

apmoy70 said:


> What about помилование for mercy (Господи, помилуй)?


"Господи, помилуй!" is a set expression, that is used when something not really good or not really expectable happens.  So, you're asking the God to change the things and not to be as severe as you imagine he currently is towards you, or you're asking the God for indulgence for your displeasure or wonder — you may understand it either way.
There is also "Помилуйте, ..." — a parenthetical word that you say when you think that the person you're speaking to misunderstands you or your intentions.
"Помилование" means "pardon", now it is a strictly legal term.


----------



## arielipi

Also in hebrew in the same context(though not direct translation) is חונני! khoneni which means lift the judgment off me in direct, but also can be viewed as mercy.


----------



## apmoy70

e2-e4 X said:


> "Господи, помилуй!" is a set expression, that is used when something not really good or not really expectable happens.  So, you're asking the God to change the things and not to be as severe as you imagine he currently is towards you, or you're asking the God for indulgence for your displeasure or wonder — you may understand it either way.
> There is also "Помилуйте, ..." — a parenthetical word that you say when you think that the person you're speaking to misunderstands you or your intentions.
> "Помилование" means "pardon", now it is a strictly legal term.


Thank you, since Господи, помилуй is the Russian equivalent of the Greek «Κύριε ἐλέησον» I thought помилуй and ἐλέησον describe the same concept.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

1. Smiluj se nade mnou. (like in Russian: Смилуйся надо мной!)

(Kyrie eleison = Pane, smiluj se!; in Old Czech also: Pane, pomiluj ny!, ny = us)

milý = kind, amiable, nice;
milost = mercy, clemency; (but in Polish miłość = love)
milovati = to love; (perf. pomilovati now means to make love)
smilovati se (reflexive verb) = to have mercy on sb;

2. Slituj se nade mnou! (like Russian: Сжалься надо мной!)

lítost = pity, regret; (žal (Russ. жаль) = sorrow, grief; zželet se = to take pity, to feel sorry)
litovati = to regret, to be regretful about sth;
slitovati se (reflexive verb) = to have/take/show mercy;


----------



## ThomasK

tFighterPilot said:


> Hebrew:
> 
> רחם עלי /raḥém 'aláy/



Could you comment on that phrase? Or is it 'mercy', like in Arabic (#30)?


----------



## arielipi

@#36 literally it means have mercy on me.


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French* I think:
"*Ayez pitié de moi*" (literally: "_have pity/mercy of me_")


----------



## Encolpius

*German *- Erbarme dich meiner! (very fascinating verb because it is used with genitive)
*Italian *- Abbi pietà di me!
*Spanish *- Ten misericordia de mí!


----------



## Armas

Finnish also has *sääliä* "to have pity/mercy on someone" < _sääli_ "pity" < Rus. _жаль_. _Sääliä_ is used in everyday situations while _*armahtaa*_ (see post #13) is used in religious and legal contexts mostly.

_Armo_ "mercy" is a Germanic loan, from the same root _arm-_ as my name _Armas_ "beloved" which is a loan from *_armaz_ "poor, pitiable".


----------



## Dymn

Favara said:


> Catalan: _Prengueu mercè de mi._





Encolpius said:


> Spanish - Ten misericordia de mí!


I've never heard _prendre pietat_, sincerely. And I wouldn't use _misericordia _in that context. I'd translate them just like French and Italian:

Catalan - _tingues/tingueu pietat de mi _(informal/formal)
Spanish - _ten piedad de mí _(I've just discovered that in Spanish _tú _is used to address God or Christ )

Both "have pity of me"


----------



## Encolpius

Diamant7 said:


> _..._(I've just discovered that in Spanish _tú _is used to address God or Christ )



I'd be surprised if a language used "Usted" or "vos" to address God  (I think there has been a discussion about that here)

But the thread opener did not say any context so we do not know if you use have mercy on me for the God or a killer who wants to kill you...


----------

